# I think this is pretty.



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay, so it might not be anything drawn, or painted. But it is artistic and it is beautiful and I think it suits betta's or any fish for that matter.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsD0FDLOKGA


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

It is pretty... and you're in the right thread list, anyway. It's art, and yes, betta related in that it's related to aquariums.

Thanks for sharing.  I actually feel more calm than stressed, like I was just two minutes ago.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

Aww. I'm glad you like it


----------

